# Pics



## RachelLouise (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi all can some one tell me how to upload pics I’ve tried and failed  it says click pictures and albums in user crontrol panel but I can’t see that option?ive also tried uploaded from Flickr but with no luck x


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

In flickr, click on 'view all sizes' for whichever picture you want to post. Then right click on the pic and select 'copy image address'. Then in your post on here, there is an icon at the top of the post window that's a little yellow square with mountains on it. Click on that and paste your image address in there. 

If you're using a phone (and that little picture icon isn't there) then you can enter each pic manually by copying your image address in between these codes:


----------



## RachelLouise (Feb 8, 2018)

Thank you I will try that ?


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

RachelLouise said:


> Thank you I will try that ?


hehe No worries. Let me know if you're still having problems.


----------



## otishenry (May 20, 2020)

I am facing a situation like you. Thank you for sharing.


----------

